# iPod Shuffle son défectueux



## Carabistouille (3 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde !

C'est un peu en désespoir de cause et après moult recherche sur le Web que je viens poster ce message ici-même. 

Voilà je suis propriétaire d'un iPod Shuffle de dernière génération ( ceux avec la télécommande et les couleurs flashs ). Cela doit faire depuis un peu plus d'une semaine que je l'ai et ce matin il s'est mis à me montrer comme des signes de " fatigue " :

- Baisse au augmentation de volume soudainement en pleine écoute
- Apparition d'un soufflement comme si j'avais une tempête dans mon ipod ( ça commence tout doucement et puis ça finit en ouragan )
- Grésillement entre le changement de piste ou même pendant l'écoute

Et je pense que c'est à peu près tout mais j'avoue que là je n'ai même plus envie d'y toucher tellement je suis un peu dégoutée de voir la rapidité à laquelle ce problème est apparu.

Face à cette situation j'ai pourtant restaurer l'iPod mais rien n'y fait, j'ai aussi désactivé VoiceOver, l'utilisation en tant que disque dur, etc ... mais c'est pas la peine j'ai toujours le même souci et ça me gâche mon plaisir d'écouter ma musique.

Pensez-vous qu'il s'agisse d'un problème matériel ? J'ai essayé avec les écouteurs de mon iPod Touch mais ça ne s'arrange pas vraiment donc je crains que ce soit carrément l'iPod qui soit touché.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Carabistouille.

NB : Je suis sous OS 10.6 avec iTunes 9.0.1


----------



## Vanton (18 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter un iPod Shuffle 3G 2go rose pour ma grand-mère, et je suis en phase de test avant de le lui laisser. Je lui ai également mis de la musique dessus, puisqu'elle n'a pas d'ordinateur pour le faire.

Si le design du produit est parfait, j'ai plus à redire sur la qualité du son. Il y a un léger souffle, mais qui moi personnellement ne me gêne pas trop. Je doute que ma grand-mère ait elle-même l'oreille assez fine pour le remarquer, même si les morceaux d'opéra qu'elle m'a demandé de copier dessus passent par des moments très calmes, où on entend clairement ce souffle si on veut l'entendre. 

Par contre, et c'est mon gros problème, le son grésille régulièrement sur certains morceaux. Et là c'est très désagréable, et ça attire vraiment l'attention. 

J'ai par exemple mis un album de Puccini, encodé par mes soins il y a quelques mois sur mon MacBook Pro avec iTunes en aac 128 kbps. Cet album, diffusé sur mon ordi, et sur mon iPhone, ne souffre d'aucun problème. Le son est très correct, même avec les oreillettes du 3G S (n'en déplaise aux puristes ... ). Or, sur le shuffle, c'est une horreur. Très régulièrement, plusieurs fois par morceau, le son grésille, toujours dans l'oreillette gauche. Et ça ne vient pas de l'oreillette, ce sont celles de mon 3G S, et je n'ai aucun problème avec. 

En revanche, sur un album de Beethoven, qu'un ami m'avait fourni il y a des mois, en mp3 192 kbps, encodé je ne sais trop comment, le shuffle se comporte à merveille. Le son ne souffre d'aucun grésillement. 

J'en suis à me demander si le shuffle n'est pas tout simplement incapable de décoder le propre format d'Apple ??? 

Edit : Je suis en train d'écouter un autre morceau en aac 128 kbps, que j'ai encodé sur mon ordi à quelques jours d'intervalle avec l'album de Puccini (donc même matos), et, alors que le format et le taux d'échantillonnage sont identiques, le son est très bon ... 

Est-ce que par hasard quelqu'un sait si Apple a quelque chose contre Puccini ?  Je vais essayer de réencoder mon album, en espérant que le shuffle le digère sans broncher cette fois ...


----------



## todofirst (30 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour.
Hormis ces petits problèmes, est ce que la qualité d'écoute est identique au iPhone ?


----------

